# Maximum Pump Volume One



## KEFE (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok Today I got my 4 bottles of maximum pump and I am excited.Right now I am eating some tuna.My next training day is sunday and I am looking forward to seeing what MP can do for me.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 21, 2008)

I also want to thank Prince for sending the MP.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 22, 2008)

These are my measurements with no pump

Arms 13.25
Calves 14.25
Quads 21.25
Chest 41.25
Shoulders 46
Neck 15 1/2
Forearms 11.50

The only pumped measurements I have are 

Chest 42 - 43 inches
Arms 13.75-14 inches
Legs  22 inches.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 24, 2008)

I have now set myself up with a training program.I will be doing Max-ot training. Today is Leg day.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 24, 2008)

Todays workout

Squat 
65x6
135x6
185x6
200x6
200x6

Calf raises 
200x8
200x8

Deadlift 
135x6
185x6
185x6

First time doing deadlifts in about 5 months,


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 24, 2008)

How did the MP work for you? Good leg day kid


----------



## KEFE (Mar 24, 2008)

I made a mistake and took it in the morning at 5:30 when my workout was at 5:30 pm


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I made a mistake and took it in the morning at 5:30 when my workout was at 5:30 pm


----------



## KEFE (Mar 25, 2008)

Bicep/Triceps/Abs

Straight bar curls(strict form)
45x6
65x6
65x6
Alternating DB Curls (strict form also)
35x6
35x6
Cable Curls
50x6
Lying tricep press
65x6
65x6
Tricep Pushdown
50x6
60x6
Tricep Kickback
35x6
Wrist curls
65x12
65x12
DB wrist curls
35x10
35x10
Crunches
bwx20
25x15


This time I took the maximum pump in the evening about 45 minutes before workout. Felt damn good. I got a pump off of the warm up.Can't wait for tomorrow, It will be Shoulders/traps.I am really looking forward to Thursday because it is back day and I haven't seriously trained my lats in about 5 or 6 months.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good numbers kid, keep it up bro. How is your diet with school and all?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I have a shake in the morning before school that is about 1000calories and then usally eat a big slice of pizza and some milk for lunch at school.Then as soon as I get home I get something with high calories and protein then wait about 30-45 minutes and workout.Dinner I usually have something high in calories but today I had Cubed steak,corn,greens, and rice.Then before bed I have another 1000 calorie shake or milk and ice cream around 1000 cal worth.


Today during workout these were measurements

Arms 14 inches
Forearms 12 inches


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

What are your stats? Are you bulking?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you mean weight? I don't know my weight right now but it should be above 144 and I'm 5'5.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

If you are bulking, I think you should eat a little more and more often.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats on your Eliteness!


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Congrats on your Eliteness!



I don't see it


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't see it



We both need glasses!!


----------



## KEFE (Mar 26, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> We both need glasses!!



I need glasses too because I don't "see" what you did there?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't have time with school but I know I get more than 3000 calories maybe 3500.I can't bring it too school because I will get in trouble.We can't even have food in class.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I need glasses too because I don't "see" what you did there?


Pay Rob.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 26, 2008)

My Account isn't verified so I can't send him money

This was todays workout

Military press
65x6
95x6
115x6
115x6
DB press twisting from bottom to top
35x6
35x6
Side raises
15x6
15x6
Shrugs single arm
25x30
25x30
Upright rows
45x10
45x10


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2008)

KEFE said:


> My Account isn't verified so I can't send him money


Who told you this? Are you sure?


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2008)

He's Elite.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm Elite.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> He's Elite.


 


KEFE said:


> I'm Elite.


Is this the start of a musical?


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Is this the start of a musical?



Good job min0 lee!


----------



## KEFE (Mar 27, 2008)

Todays workout -Back
Pulldowns
70x6
90x6
90x6
90x6
Seated Cable Row
90x6
120x6
Bent Row
115x6
115x6

Today I was in the schools weight room and people were in there and there was 135 on the bar and I benched it 17 times without stopping.Everyone started crowding around to see it.Then I went over to the hammer bench press and put on a 45,35, and 25 on each side a nd did it once.The most anyone else got on 135 bench was like 8 reps.I could probably get 20-25 reps on a fresh day without triceps or shoulders being sore.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 27, 2008)

Looking good man. That MP working good?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 27, 2008)

Today I didn't get much of a back pump but I was lifting a little heavier than usual.Tomorrow will be the ultimate test to see if it works. I might workout at school so I can use some dumbells for my incline bench.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 29, 2008)

Todays workout wasn't really everything it should have been because I was sore from the 135x17 yesterday and didn't want to injure myself so I cut it short.




















Bench press 
135x6
175x6
175x6

Floor bench-first time
135x10
155x6


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 29, 2008)

How was the floor benching?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 29, 2008)

Felt weird because it was my first time.


----------



## goob (Mar 29, 2008)

Floor benching is very strange.  Especially if you don't have a spotter, it's really hard to get the weight in position.  

Outstanding job so far Kefe, you really are committed to this lifestyle.  Good luck with it all.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 30, 2008)

Changed my mind and now I'm on a German 3x3 strength program. It uses percentages for each week and has two phases. Phase one lasts for 4 weeks and starts off with 58% of my one rep max.Bench dead and squat 3 times a week with 6-8 sets of 5 on squat and deadlifts and 6-9 sets of 6 on bench.Each week the percentage of max increases by 2%.Phase two is a little different.
I will be doing  three sets of three reps for the squat and deadlift and five sets of four reps for the bench press. The training weight is 60 percent of my projected maximum and it will be constant for the next four weeks.
I will use 80-95 percent of my calculated maximum for one to two sets of one rep for each exercise. I will Train maximum strength on only one exercise per day.

This was todays workout

Squats
165x6
165x6
165x6
165x5
165x5
165x5

Bench
135x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6

Deadlift
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

Taking it light on the deadlifts to get back into form.I don't want to sacrifice form for weight right now.I'm letting it build slow. It was very easy but like I said I'm taking it slow and before I know it I will be pushing out 3 plates for reps.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh and I would like to add that everything in todays workout was pretty easy as far as poundages and endurance go.I was nowhere near failure.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 30, 2008)

why did all your lifts go down so much? u injured?


----------



## KEFE (Mar 30, 2008)

No It's because i am doing a strength program that is only using 58% of my one rpe max for the first week.I won't even be challenged with it until it goes to 85-90 for reps.

The 3x3 Program

theres the program


----------



## KEFE (Mar 30, 2008)

Within the last three hours I have downed a 480 calorie philly cheese steak and 1000 cal worth of home made hamburgers(2 burgers)


----------



## danny81 (Mar 30, 2008)

damn bro that seems liek a mad hard workout. iight. u gettin mad strong cuz.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks your getting strong too. Keep it up.


----------



## danny81 (Mar 30, 2008)

yah tahnks bro. i got in a fiht today. and yah yo im hitting much harder cuz of it. i actually picked da dude up


----------



## KEFE (Mar 30, 2008)

any details on the fight?where was it?


----------



## danny81 (Mar 31, 2008)

juss some kid talking shit at a party. lol. i was muc stronger then usualy. icant wait till my next boxing/mma fights i wanna see how much stronger il be then.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 1, 2008)

Today it was hot as fuck......I sweated out  a lot of water.It was 80 Degrees in the room I was working out in.

Squat-Wide stance ATG
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5
165x5

Bench
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6
140x6

Deadlift
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5
135x5

I can't wait to go heavy on deadlifts.


----------



## Mista (Apr 1, 2008)

March 13th 2008

''No Australian capital city has ever been hotter for longer than Adelaide.

As extreme temperatures spread into other states today, the South Australian capital notched up its 11th consecutive day of 35 degrees Celsius or above to claim an unwelcome record. ''

35 degrees Celsius = 95 Fahrenheit


----------



## Mista (Apr 1, 2008)

I think the hottest day was 42 = 108.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 1, 2008)

I may just skip the other three weeks of this phase and train this friday at the 64% of 1 rep max and then start the phase II on monday since it is spring break for me.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 1, 2008)

can u realy squat more then u deadlift?


----------



## KEFE (Apr 4, 2008)

This was yesterays workout 

Squat 
135x5
185x5
205x5
230x3
(could have done more reps probably)
Bench
135x5
155x5
180x5
Deadlift
135x5
205x2( could have gotten more reps but I wanted to try 255lbs)-I tried 255 and coudnt get it. They suck because I have been doing them for only like 2 weeks now.


----------



## Rubes (Apr 4, 2008)

keep up the good work kid i want to see you do well


----------



## KEFE (Apr 18, 2008)

Whats up guys I took some new pics today.This is 20 days after the other side picture a couple of posts up.Any progress?


----------



## KEFE (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats 20 days  ago.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 18, 2008)

You are huge man. Awesome job. I am glad I'm not the only young kid on the website.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 19, 2008)

all 3 of us iz young mang., how old iz u?


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> all 3 of us iz young mang., how old iz u?


You scared him away.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 19, 2008)

I just turned 16.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Apr 19, 2008)

Mista said:


> I think the hottest day was 42 = 108.


I remember it being 117 at boy scout camp once, and like 125 at a vacation to a lake.

Ohhh, West Coast.

Also, good job Kefe! Looking big man.


----------



## KEFE (Apr 27, 2008)

I only have 39 days of maximum pump left if I only take one serving  a day. - MUST GET MORE cough cough


----------



## KEFE (Apr 28, 2008)

Little update: I'm 146.5 lbs now


----------



## KEFE (Jun 2, 2008)

I will continue my journal now. It is the summer and I have a wokrout today.


----------



## danny81 (Jun 2, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Little update: I'm 146.5 lbs now



how talll are you/


----------



## KEFE (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm 5'6 or 5'7 and now im 150lbs


----------



## KEFE (Jun 9, 2008)

Two weeks ago i got 205 for 3 reps on bench this time im going for 210 for 3.I will probably record it.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 10, 2008)

I got 215 for 2 reps on bench press yesterday. today is isolation day.I have a video of the bench press if anyone is interested.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow!
That's real good. Is this free weights?


----------



## KEFE (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes free weights.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2008)

Keep it up!


----------



## KEFE (Jun 10, 2008)

Yesterday was compound day and today will be isolation.


----------



## KEFE (Jun 10, 2008)

New pictures from today


----------



## KEFE (Jun 10, 2008)




----------

